# Expert Boat Detail Destin - Pensacola



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

Expert Boat Detail is very thankful to all the PFF members and the boating community for the very successful and busy season. *We are still offering the $100 off for PFF members on a complete detail.* Boats are what we have been doing since 2006. Licensed, insured, signed up to work at every marina from Lillian, AL to Pensacola to Destin and every where in between.
Expert Boat Detail is absolutely the best company, using the BEST products, and getting the BEST results!
We are currently 3 weeks out, so please call or text Chris and schedule a detail or get a free quote today! 850-686-4452

If you are looking to sell your boat please contact me, Tina, I have been selling boats at a local dealership for years! Boats are what we are ALL ABOUT!


----------

